# Compound vs Crossbow Choice?



## 419forest (Sep 12, 2011)

I haven't bow hunted before. Just bought a Davis sight system. 

Before I go further, am I better as a novice to pursue putting together a compound bow or going with a crossbow to hunt whitetail?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 13, 2010)

COMPOUND OR TRADITIONAL! What's a crossbow?:wink:


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

If you have a choice go with compound. I hate crossbows.


----------



## 419forest (Sep 12, 2011)

Moderator - please close this thread. I cannot find the "close" function. thanks, Craig


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

419forest said:


> Moderator - please close this thread. I cannot find the "close" function. thanks, Craig


Good idea! 

There are a lot of people here with pretty strong negative opinions on crossbows, including me.

Allen


----------

